# Cinema 651



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, I sitll have another phase planned for sometime in the future, but my theater is to the point of sitting back and enjoying for a while.

Room is 18x18 (I know, but the acoustics turned out okay), builders put the scones in, and the carpet, I did everything else.
Elunvision 120" 1.2 gain Screen
Sony HW10 projector
Denon 2809ci
Sony BDP 350 Bluray
Apple TV
Uverse
Samsung upconverting DVD player for audio
Belkin power filters
Harmony 880
Klipsch Synergy Floor speakers
Klipsch Center
Klipsch S2 surrounds
Berkline motorized seating

Sherwin Williams Paint, ceiling is Bronze, other colors were custom mixed
Bass traps 4" mineral wool, floor to ceiling wedged behind the screen
Rear has 6'x2x4" bass panels
sides are 6'x2'x2" reflection panels
All panels are offset from the wall 1"
Screen wall teated with 1.5" thick Linacoustic
Ligthing is Lutron Spacer System with 4 modes

Remaining projects are: Bar, cabinet for electronics, and a ceiling reflection point piece of art.

The build thread is here:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...tion/15891-beginning-finish-out-now-what.html

Thanks for looking
Kirby


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Very nice! Also very clean set up! Thanks for sharing that with us!


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, what a nice room. Good job on all the DIY. Very sleek. I love it.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Excellent :T


----------



## Discman (Jul 31, 2008)

Love it. :jump:

It's not so over the top and looks VERY nice. Looks like a very reasonable budget build.

One of my favorites on here (the rest I couldn't afford).


----------



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you all for the compliments. I believe the cost was under 10k with the seating. not counting the electronics. 
There is still a sign I made that is not posted here in that cost as well. 
It was all completed in less than a month since in January, my previous employer gave me some permenant time off, and I just did the touch up stuff over the course of the next couple months. I spent a LONG time on audio adjustments.

More to come...

kirby


----------

